# Murray to lay off 100 managers



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Apparently the Chinese don't appreciate the lawn business and want to sell off Murray, so they are cutting salaries to make the company look more attractive. Here is a link:

http://tennessean.com/business/archives/04/09/58138656.shtml?Element_ID=58138656


----------



## Neil_nassau (Feb 23, 2004)

Put a fork in 'em..they're done....its a brutal world these days......selling just price point mowers a manufacturer doesn't stand a chance. Even the chinese ones.
Check out the house of cards of the chinese conglomerate that owns them....Murray up for sale


----------

